# Watch for frogs



## xs400 (May 7, 2007)

I thought this was kind of funny.  Taken in the Marin Headlands, north of San Francisco.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 7, 2007)

Ever been to Australia?


----------



## cherrymoose (May 7, 2007)

I've seen that very sign.  Fun shot!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 8, 2007)

Cane toads, look them up.


----------



## RedDevilUK (May 8, 2007)

good grief!!! the other speed sign says 25MPH.... is that not slow enough?


----------



## xs400 (May 8, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Cane toads, look them up.


 
I am aware of the cane toads in Australia; they are big, nasty toads, indeed.  The frogs just north of San Francisco are rather nice by comparison.


----------



## DSLR noob (May 8, 2007)

RedDevilUK said:


> good grief!!! the other speed sign says 25MPH.... is that not slow enough?



Don't forget about the thrid sign in this pick warning you about people who might try to also cross the street. 25 isn't slow enough. (that is a pretty dangerous strip of road)


----------



## cherrymoose (May 8, 2007)

Speaking of frogs in SF, who's heard about those killer toads in Golden Gate Park? I find it just so funny.


----------



## elle (May 8, 2007)

xs400 said:


> I am aware of the cane toads in Australia; they are big, nasty toads, indeed.  The frogs just north of San Francisco are rather nice by comparison.



Yes there is no way anyone here in Australia would slow down for a cane toad.


----------



## cedew (May 12, 2007)

I think I know right where that's at. Is there a little fire station to the left? That area is great for taking photos...or just hanging out.


----------



## koda-46 (Jun 10, 2007)

lmao i want that sign.... id put it on my lawn


----------



## geminigrl24 (Jun 14, 2007)

Awwww it makes me sad. I know people run them over.


----------

